# Spellchecker



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Is it possible to have a spell checker when posting? As it appears there is more and more people posting who are either dyslexic or who just cannot spell to save their lives.


----------



## Lurgilurg (Aug 15, 2010)

Google chrome web browser has one


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

Firefox has one on it!


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Kermit2 said:


> Is it possible to have a spell checker when posting? As it appears there is more and more people posting who are either dyslexic or who just cannot spell to save *there* lives.


Yes, I know


----------



## K1eran (Jan 9, 2011)

And google toolbar has a spell checker


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

It's 'their'. Sorry....


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Well spotted LOL


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Kermit2 said:


> Is it possible to have a spell checker when posting? As it appears there is more and more people posting who are either dyslexic or who just cannot spell to save their lives.


Fixed


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

The spell checker at the top of quick reply won't work anymore but worked fine before UkM did some work on their site anyone had that problem?,

Anyone know why??

I can't spell very well and use the one on google tool bar but if I reply on Go Advanced the text disappears until I click stop :confused1:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate, just let it go.

It doesnt really matter does it. Your right for what its worth, grammar, spelling etc has declined beyond belief but its a BB'ing forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

1010AD said:


> The spell checker at the top of quick reply won't work anymore but worked fine before UkM did some work on their site anyone had that problem?,
> 
> Anyone know why??
> 
> I can't spell very well and use the one on google tool bar but if I reply on Go Advanced the text disappears until I click stop :confused1:


Don't worry about spelling mate, we are all human and spelling mistakes happen 

A couple of letters wrongly placed here and there doesn't matter. I'm not the best either, but were all here, as grown ups, who have one thing in common...... TRAINING!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

I fink it wood be a grate I deer


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

BIG BUCK said:


> I fink it wood be a grate I deer


Lol, but we all get what you mean don't we 

Thats my point, what you've wrote makes sense. Not spelt correctly, but who cares!!


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

fcuk it. As long as people no wot you meen then it iz all good. Czech my progress..


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Its nice to have to think about spelling, keeps you on your toes rather than just right clicking and auto-correcting everything.


----------

